# A. labiatus vs A. citrinellus



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey guys/gals. Once again I'm calling on you for pictures. I'm doing another article on species ID and I am in need of pics. I've never owned a pure specimen of either of these fish, so thats what I am looking for. If you own either of the two, please help me out!

I am looking for Juvenile pics (~2 inches), Young Adult pics (~ 5-6 inches) and of course Adult pics (10 inches +). I need good profile shots if you have them, side shots. I'm looking for good resolution. These guys are hard enough to ID as is, and if you could provide the breeder/collector you got them from that would be great.

Any pictures I use will be credited to you, and I will email you a copy of the article once its complete.

Thanks for the help!

Matt


----------



## Marc280106 (Sep 25, 2007)

I would think you'll get more donations then you could possibly use with this one, surely. :-?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Marc280106 said:


> I would think you'll get more donations then you could possibly use with this one, surely. :-?


Not really. Most of them are mixes of the two species, there aren't many pure of either species floating around.


----------



## DarthV (Apr 8, 2003)

Pretty much. Mine's a LFS mutt, I'd imagine. He's one heck of a beast though!


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

Here is a young male midas at 5-6 inches.










This fish came through Ken Davis (fishfarm retailer) from Mack Reagan (breeder).


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice! Excellent picture. Do you have any more pics? Any juvenile pics?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Midas have shorter fatter body shape with smaller lips and usually bigger head hump. RD have longer bodies and faces with bigger lips. As SK said it is very hard to find a pure Midas or RD unless you get a wild caught one. Looking for these features may help you get a close to looking pure fish. That is really the best you can hope for.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

lil mama said:


> Midas have shorter fatter body shape with smaller lips and usually bigger head hump. RD have longer bodies and faces with bigger lips. As SK said it is very hard to find a pure Midas or RD unless you get a wild caught one. Looking for these features may help you get a close to looking pure fish. That is really the best you can hope for.


I agree.

I'm doing another article on species ID and I am in need of pics


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, here's the only one I can claim is pure citrinellum, a Jeff Rapps barred male at about 8". I've had an orange male in the past that I'm pretty positive was probably pure, but I can't really say so I won't bother with the pics.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Beautiful SK.

Have you had a chance to read my PM?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I glanced at it the other day, haven't had time to really look at it yet though. I'll try to in the next day or two.


----------

